# Phragmipedium Bel Croute



## KateL (Sep 15, 2020)

This is a division from Woodstream Orchids, first bloom for me, fourth and final flower. I am hoping when the plant is better established it will hold its flowers all at the same time.


----------



## abax (Sep 15, 2020)

Kate, this is a splendid flower! I have Bel Croute (Sorcerer's Apprentice 4n x
caudatum v. sanderae) and am have some trouble growing it properly. Any
specific recommendations on culture.


----------



## KateL (Sep 16, 2020)

abax said:


> Kate, this is a splendid flower! I have Bel Croute (Sorcerer's Apprentice 4n x
> caudatum v. sanderae) and am have some trouble growing it properly. Any
> specific recommendations on culture.


Hi Angela, No great insight here. I grow it on the bright side, which I credit with its flowering on its single-fan division. It now has a new growth started. Best of luck!


----------



## blondie (Sep 16, 2020)

A very nice bloom


----------



## cpmaniac (Sep 23, 2020)

That's a beauty, Kate. I dream of moving to HI and growing my orchids out in the yard...


----------



## KateL (Sep 23, 2020)

cpmaniac said:


> That's a beauty, Kate. I dream of moving to HI and growing my orchids out in the yard...


Thanks Paul. I gotta admit I have to pinch myself sometimes. Particularly now, with Covid madness and stay-at-home orders, both I and my orchids have enjoyed having each other around. Best, Kate


----------



## NYEric (Sep 24, 2020)

I'm not a fan of brown Phrags. That Dendrochilum though!!!!


----------



## KateL (Sep 24, 2020)

NYEric said:


> I'm not a fan of brown Phrags. That Dendrochilum though!!!!


Thanks Eric - here is it a couple months ago (I moved the brown phrag over). Last year, AOS gave it a cultural award.


----------



## shariea (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow! That Dendro is spectacular! It would fill my entire plant room LOL


----------



## NYEric (Sep 25, 2020)

I saw that before. I love Dendrochilum and their subtle scents. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PeteM (Sep 25, 2020)

KateL said:


> Thanks Eric - here is it a couple months ago (I moved the brown phrag over). Last year, AOS gave it a cultural award.View attachment 22380


How do you even start to physically move this for judging.


----------



## KateL (Sep 25, 2020)

PeteM said:


> How do you even start to physically move this for judging.


I personally can’t lift it, as much because of girth as weight, but my husband can. We have a stand that we bungee into the rear of my SUV (stand pic below) and then we try to position/drape the inflorescences so we are not putting weight on them
. We lose quite a few flowers, but if a particular inflorescence looks bad when we “arrive”, we just cut it. Not perfect, but it works. Our big old Bulb medusae was even harder. I did not even want to take it in last year because I thought it was a day past its prime (it was), but Ian insisted. We left a trail of white flowers on the carpet in the back of the car and still got a CCE. That one is heavy.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 26, 2020)

Kate, orchid enthusiast and flower logistics expert! Impressive!


----------



## awesomei (Sep 26, 2020)

Here are some picture of my Bel Croute which won me an AM in June of 2019. I growth it with the rest of my long petal phrags on the south side of my greenhouse where they get plenty of strong light. I feed them weakly weekly, 1/4 to 1/2 strength, with an alternating variety of fertilizers. They seem to be hardy robust plants with large blooms that last for weeks.
George


----------



## richgarrison (Sep 26, 2020)

KateL said:


> Thanks Eric - here is it a couple months ago (I moved the brown phrag over). Last year, AOS gave it a cultural award.View attachment 22380



is that growing in a pot?.... or what???

AMAZING...


----------

